# Craftsman 22116 Premium Hybrid Tablesaw



## Ken90712

Interesting review, glad everything worked out. I'm In Lakewood near Long beach were are you in Hollywood?


----------



## davidswoodwrks

Nice review, how did you attach the extra side table? Pics would be awesome!


----------



## Raspar

I have the same saw, it was a big improvement over my previous saw. Congrats, and good review.


----------



## dnick

David, I hope these pictures help. I attached the side pieces to the rails after cutting notches to accept the long supports & drilling the necessary holes. Then added the rest of the frame pieces. All pieces are notched & bolted together. Cut the top panel & trim to size & attached with screws from the bottom. You can see I had to shim in the middle next to the saw because I used a lousy piece of plywood. Didn't have the patiece to wait till I got a better piece. Good luck.


----------



## dnick

Raspar, I am really interested to know if you encountered the same problems I did.


----------



## dnick

Ken, not in Hollywood. North Hollywood, 1 block from the Burbank city line, just north of Toluca Lake.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Great saw, great review! Thanks for posting!

-Jim; aka "Stumpy Nubs" 
" Blue Collar Woodworking? FINALLY, a woodworking show for us morons! " -The Hoboken Evening Review


----------



## b2rtch

Is this the same saw than the, now defunct, rigid r4511?
I have a rigid and this saw looks identical.


----------

